# Tripp ate something gross! Dont read if eating!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

ICK! Where do i start! When i get home after work i always take my babies on a walk. They love to sniff sniff sniff like all dogs. Well, Tripp seemed to be really into 'something' so when i got to him(we were right there!) i noticed he had some dead animals remains in his mouth, (ok it was the guts!)uke:, . My hubby had to literally pry his mouth open to get them outuke:.

I had picked him up to bring him back to the house & didnt realize he had gut chunks/juice on his mouth & chest(i am gagging as i am writing this). THe smell made me uke:. My DH & I looked at each other in disbelief that our sweet baby could/would do such a thing! So i am trying to bathe him without gagging(no luck). Afterwards he was wanting to kiss us all night(NO WAY!).


My question is.....do i have to worry about him/us catching anything or should i have him tested for anything other than SANITY!! He wont eat kibble etc.. but give him a dead animal................


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh....that is gross....I was gagging while reading it also.....I think you probably did better then me.....oh that is nastyuke:


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

uke:uke:uke:Yuck........you know as much as we treat these little guys like human babies, they will always do something to remind us they're really dogs!!!! I know, I go nuts when I find that Lily is even close to something dead. I would probably call my vet just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhh the call of the wild!!! Gross. I would have washed that boys mouth out with soap. I think the big concern for both animals and humans in that ahhh "situation" is Giardia. I think it is really hard for you to get. But I would check with your Vet about whether to test/treat your little wolf boy Tripp. Sorry Shannon it's hard not laugh/cry with you picturing that cute little fluff ball with blood dripping from his mouth!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> I would have washed that boys mouth out with soap.


I did!!

I do have a call into my vet to see if i should do something. They will call me back.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mommy, Look what I found???? Yikes!! The vet will probably just tell you what to watch for. I dont think I would be giving kisses until those teeth are brushed!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if a havanese gut is as tough as a lab...but my lab eats everything....birds(beak, feathers,feet), frogs and a fish that had sat out in the August heat for three daysuke:. Nothing seems to bother her.

One day she brought in a frog and laid it on the floor....it had no legs.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shannon,

That reminds me of the time when our neighbor, would shoot squirrels in his orchard and not berry the dead squirrels. My cat would bring them home and eat them, then throw them up. This one time he was throwing up squirrel guts all over the house. I could not clean it up so my husband did it and he was puckinguke: while he was doing it! It was so disgusting, I know how you feel. Maybe you could brush Tripp's teeth with something?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jasper our cat,catches things and brings them up to the house steps to share!I caught Quincy eating a baby bunny.It was gross--but I scolded him and he dropped the carcus(Jasper ate the head)and then picked it up with a stick and threw it.It was disgusting but he was just being a dog.......hey---it's fresher then poop---and probably tastier!:boink::laugh:ound:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I had to laugh Paige! Jax loves the frogs that have been run over by the car & are months old! We have a resident frog that hangs around the dogs but they dont bother it. I think its because it freezes whenever they sniff it. If it were to jump away-he would be history!

THey do love all that dead(or almost dead) stuff, dont they!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, dogs will be dogs, won't they??? Shannon, we had a similiar situation w/our sheltie once. She found a dead bird under a bush in the yard. When my DH tried to get it from her she ran and ran from him. She definitely didn't want to give up her prize! Like your DH, he had to pry it from her mouth and it was so gross and stinky! She suffered no ill effects from it, but it was hard to look at my "little princess" in quite the same way after that. 

I hope all will be well w/Tripp.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shannon,
He is a nice boy, afterall he brought some home to share with you! EWWWW!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yuck. I feel for you Shannon. Like everyone else, I hate it when they have to remind us in such a way that they are, in fact, dogs.........

Susan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer had a similar episode last week. A Racoon had gotten into someones garbage and a fish was on the ground...lol.. Well guess who finds it and starts eating it! I didnt even relaize it was a fish till i got it out of his mouth... ughhhhhhh,... NASTY...

I would not worry to much about them egtting any diseases from eating this crap... dogs will be dogs... lol

Just goes to show you that RAW food is good!! Atleast thats what they seem to be telling us.. lol
Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I caught Quincy eating a baby bunny.It was disgusting but he was just being a dog.......hey---it's fresher then poop---and probably tastier!:boink::laugh:ound:


Hey, that would fit in nicely with Lincoln's elimination diet - rabbit is the only protein he's allowed to eat right now! I'm sure he'd be right there alongside Q....

Oh, Shannon....that would be NO kisses for a month around here...... uke:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well it is Halloween....you would have one the scariest contest if you took a picture with Tripp with the blood and guts hanging out of his month......I think he might want to be a vampire this year!!!!!! Let us know what your vet says!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

EWWWWW!!!! Dogs will be dogs... Sigh... The things they just love to do uke: GRoss!! Poor you and Hubby!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooo , I feel for ya, Shannon!  I'm anxious to hear what the vet thinks about germs, contagion or whatnot..... though I'm guessing he/she will say 'nothing to worry about' ! lol

Paige, that is too funny. Your Lab loves you soooo much, she brings all kinds of fun 'gifts' home. One of our cats, Shadow, does that too. Fun, ain't it? UGH! lol


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ewww! That is gross. But dont feel bad Shannon. One of my girls went out to the back of the property and was carrying something when she returned. A rat! She killed a rat! (I have never even seen any on the property and havnt since thank god!). Of course I freaked and tried to get her to drop it but as soon as she did it was a free for all with the puppies and our new puppy Trixie didnt want to give it up. Oh man what a bloody mess all over her fur. Gross, Gross, Gross! I put everyone on lock down and hubby had to clean it up. I couldnt look at it, or the dogs! It was very messy and those teeth....oh man uke: Everyone got baths and mouths washed but hubby had to give the first one, I did the second and third. Who new they were hunters. You'd think she was a doxie or something!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shannon that is so gross! uke: I'm not sure what I would have done except tell my fiance to deal with the mess, LOL. I guess dogs will be dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, nasty!

I thought it was gross when Hillary decided that escargot was a new delicacy in her diet. Thank goodness that facination didn't last long.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I really would not worry about Tripp catching anything. We have so many woods around us Smarty and our Jack Russel are always finding something that the cats killed or whatever killed. Smarty always want to roll in it. If she ever gets it in her mouth there is no catching her. She has ate more of dead stuff than I like to think. One time her coat was covered with this slimmy stuff that if I had thought of "Leslie's Cat Wash" that is what she would have gotten. I have gagged at the smell much less the looks of the stuff. Of course Smarty thinks of it as a big game and is always very proud of their finds.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When I was a kid in California, our backyard dog (lab mix) would catch gophers, let them lie for a while, and then enjoy a nice meal. Disgusting. 

I think I'd pass out if I found Dusty with something dead from the street!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> When I was a kid in California, our backyard dog (lab mix) would catch gophers, let them lie for a while, and then enjoy a nice meal. Disgusting.
> 
> I think I'd pass out if I found Dusty with something dead from the street!


We had a mutt who caught a gopher once and when my DH tried to take it from him he swallowed it whole! And it was still alive! About 3 min. later up it came, still whole but dead. YUCK! Dogs can be so disgusting!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

A few of our goldens were excellent mousers. One golden, Ian, would catch sparrows - as they took off - and eat them quicker than we could get to him. Those birds totally misjudged his speed and agility. Our GSD, Max, came up to the house once with what looked like a human femur in his mouth. That really freaked us out. Turns out a neighbor had to slaughter one of his cows and tossed a bone into our yard thinking our dogs would enjoy it. :jaw:

When Ginger was young, about a year old, she came running back from the end of our acre with the hind end of a rabbit in her mouth. It had been dead for some time. She ended up getting sick and had to be hospitalized for a few days. But her stomach is VERY sensitive. When we changed kibble, she got sick even though we did it slowly over 3-4 days. 

Hopefully Tripp's tummy is stronger than Ginger's.

Wanda


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My dalmations were hunters . . . I also lived in the middle of the woods when they were young . . . they used to deliver gifts all the time . . . the worst was the live bat . . . I'm watching Casey come in the house and I'm thinking to myself . . . what does he have now . . . just as he enters the door wagging his tail . . . he opens his mouth . . . the contents drop to the floor in shock and then takes off . . . weakly flies around the room and goes behind the drapes . . . but I still don't know what it is . . . I'm assuming it is a bird . . . hubby is not home . . . I have a baby in the house . . . I realize that it is a bat . . . an injured - frightened - BIG - bat . . . I thought I would cry . . . HAD to solve the problem . . . put Ashley in her crib and closed the door . . . put the 4 dalmations in the laundry room . . . put on MANY layers of clothing . . . heavy leather work gloves and my driving helmet . . . now I needed a weapon . . . equipped with shovel, broom and garbage can cover for a shield, I went in search of the *!*?* bat . . . . took me about an hour to locate it and then another two hours to chase it out of the house . . . in the meantime, Ashley is crying . . . dogs are barking . . . it was truly a nut house. If I had my choice, I would have preferred cleaning up the guts. Actually, I thought about abandoning ship and leaving the problem for hubby but I was not sure how late he was going to be and not too many places to go with a baby and 4 dogs.

I also have a story about bees . . . hubby missed that one too . . . but I'll save that for another night.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Arlene, that's hilarious! Husbands seem to never be home for these little emergencies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Arlene, that is so funny! It does seem like whenever things like that happen no one else is around but you. LOL. At least you were able to get rid of it yourself!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

The driving helmet was the key in this situation . . . somehow I am very brave when my head is covered and the visor is down. . . We store our helmets in the car transporter but I always leave a old helmet at home just in case I have an emergency . . . It came in handy for the bat . . . the very large crow, snake, the baby skunk (he was very cute) and the BEES. The bat, crow,skunk and snake survived the experience hopefully to live their lives in the wonderful outdoors . . . the bees were not so lucky . . . (While I was in full combat gear for the bees - my partner in the effort was a friend and my tennis instructor - he was wearing a speedo armed with a can of wasp spray - this was NOT a pretty picture)

I'm truly hoping that I have no further wildlife experiences . . . otherwise I'm going to write to the animal planet and ask for my own show.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arlene said:


> my partner in the effort was a friend and my tennis instructor - he was wearing a speedo armed with a can of wasp spray - this was NOT a pretty picture)


ound: ound: ound:

PLEASE tell me you've got pictures of this.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine always find the dead birds that the cats bring home uke: and I'm the one who has to pull it out of their mouths - just disgusting. 

One of my cats (he is gone now) used to kill squirrels and eat them. I would only find the skins left around the yard.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is soo gross.....we had a cat that would bring things home and i would tell hubby that there was a present that casper brought you....he knew what i meant...last week my dogs were sniffing around at the same spot and so i went to see what was so intriging(sp?) and it was a mole....i yelled for my husband and he came and took care of it.....i am not a big fan of dead things....i do not like it when my girls eat poop but i will take that then the other things mentioned on the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> ound: ound: ound:
> 
> PLEASE tell me you've got pictures of this.


Only those imprinted on my brain . . . there were eye witnesses however:biggrin1:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a lab/chow/don't know mix who was an outside dog, and she was a great hunter! Squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits, mice, moles, possum, you name it, she hunted it and most of the time would eat it if you didn't take it away from her! LOL And she would bring me stuff like a cat does..little gifts for mommy! Well, at least we never had a mouse problem!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ound:ound: You guys are to funny animal will be animals hope you got a pic it more funnier reading all your post ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, nasty!
> 
> I thought it was gross when Hillary decided that escargot was a new delicacy in her diet. Thank goodness that facination didn't last long.


And what eez wrong with zee escargot, madame??










LOL!! I used to eat these a lot, but have found it more difficult lately. I'd rather pass on them too.


----------

